# Interesting root growth, aerating the cause?



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Last year I used the yard butler to core aerate my lawn. Would not recommend the tool tho it stopped working after 2 uses and continually plugged and did not pull cores. I called them and they said congrats your lawn is no longer hard clay that is why it isn't pulling plugs. I said you guys are full of it. ANYWAYS. This year I got the pro plugger. and pulled some plugs to put in the shady areas that struggle. a few of the cores had some cool root growth. I almost think it is where I core aerated last year and the roots were able to get deep. I have a core with an old aerate hole and one with no aerate hole and the difference is huge. If I am wrong let me know.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Physical Aeration works. I would like to do it three times this year and top dress afterwords.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Bro, these pictures alone are a better advertisement for proplugger than any of the videos they have...


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

@Sbcgenii I did last year 3 times...there is some debate but I like a little sand and mostly organic material. This year I filled all the holes made with the pro plugger with a peatmoss, gypsum, fertilizer mix. I am hopefull the bigger pro plugger holes will fill in with deep roots like the small yard butler holes did.

@sam36 I was really surprised. I know of some people who do not aerate and their yard looks good. I think in AZ the super hard clay is too much for the roots to get into without some help. Especially in developed home areas where their has been extensive dirt work.

@NeVs I have only used it on this little project and I will say I would recommend it over the yard butler any day. It leaves deeper holes and takes out alot more material but if you can stand the big holes for awhile it is probably the best way to aerate a small lawn.

I will be leaving updates in my lawn journal if anyone wants to see the results.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

gonefishn2010 said:


> @NeVs I have only used it on this little project and I will say I would recommend it over the yard butler any day. It leaves deeper holes and takes out alot more material but if you can stand the big holes for awhile it is probably the best way to aerate a small lawn.
> 
> I will be leaving updates in my lawn journal if anyone wants to see the results.


I ordered it immediately after responding to your pics 🤣


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

How was your results?

I am doing something very simular. I am using the pro plugger to basically aerate my troubled areas. My process is this. I expose of the bad plugs and replace with 90% mason sand and 10% compost. I have compost on hand as I make it myself. Before I fill the holes with the sand mix I sprinkle a little gypsum, peat moss, 20-20-20 and bio char in the holes. This is the first time doing this so hoping to see some good results.. Some of these areas was pretty hard, I am doing the 4 inch plugs with the ring and sometimes I was only able to go half of that because of the compaction.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Here are a couple pics. The holes seem to be filling in well and the plugs are going really good. They have been growing enough to need a mow. I had a similar experience as far as pulling the plugs. I watered deep the day before and kept the 4" ring on. Some spots were so hard I only got down 2". A couple holes I couldn't even get down enough to pull a plug. You can look at my plugs and see where I aerated last year with the yard butler and the way the roots ran down those holes. My thinking is 4" hole compared to the 1" hole should be that much better...well that is how I hope the math works out. I do not think we will see much of any results till we pull cores next year.


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

That's amazing. Definitely the dream to have root growth that deep. How old is your lawn though?


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

NeVs said:


> Bro, these pictures alone are a better advertisement for proplugger than any of the videos they have...


Seriously! I just ordered one


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

@Erickson89 I installed my sod two years ago


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

That's awesome root growth. My sod just celebrated its first year and I'm looking at doing the same this summer.

What did you backfill the holes with? Sand, compost, or a mix?


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I top dressed 3 times last year once with compost, then a sand compost mix, then just sand. I can't tell if one was better then the other. They all filled in about the same time. I think if your soil is good I would only use sand. My soil test shows low in organic material so this year I will aerate and topdress with a peatmoss, gypsum (only do this if a soil test says to and gypsum is debatable if it actually does anything), fertilizer mix. I might throw in alittle sand for drainage and leveling purposes.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Pro plugger holes are almost filled in after about 2 and a half weeks. And the plugs themselves are growing well.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Took about 2 months but the plugs have almost filled in completely. I am very surprised as this area gets lots of shade.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

gonefishn2010 said:


> Took about 2 months but the plugs have almost filled in completely. I am very surprised as this area gets lots of shade.


Do you know what type of Bermuda you have?


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am pretty sure I have two types (I did not notice when I layed the sod) I think the larger blade with alittle less color is midiron the other is a tifway...I think. The Tifway has a smaller blade does better in the shade and just overall looks better. I have been pulling plugs of midiron and filling with plugs with the other. Maybe in 10 years I will have gotten rid of the other.


----------

